# Back to front internal organs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Really strange and rare condition...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...n-mans-internal-organs-all-back-to-front.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If a Monty Python character comes for his liver, he actually has one to spare


----------

